# Rahmengrösse ablesen am Rahmen - wo ist sie zu finden?



## Deeder (5. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze blöde Frage, aber ich habe eben einfach nicht die Rahmengrösse auf dem Neuron 2019 meiner Freundin finden können. 
Wo steht die Rahmengrösse auf dem Rahmen ? 
Das Rad hat sie erst 3 mal gefahren seit letztem Jahr September und es ist einfach zu klein...


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2020)

Bei meinem Spectral war ein recht großer Aufkleber mit der Rahmengröße auf dem Oberrohr. Den hab ich direkt entfernt, war bei euch vielleicht auch so. Die Größe kannst du doch aber einfach ausmessen. Einfach das Maß Mitte Tretlager zu Oberkante Sitzrohr messen und mit der Geometrietabelle vergleichen.

Edit: eben erst gesehen, hinten auf dem Sitzrohr ist die Größe auch nochmal aufgedruckt. Bei einem schwarzen Rahmen vielleicht schlecht zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (5. April 2020)




----------



## filiale (5. April 2020)

Sitzrohr- oder Steuerrohrlänge messen. Auf der Rechnung steht es auch drauf.


----------



## aufgehts (5. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Auf der Rechnung steht es auch drauf.



???


----------



## Deeder (5. April 2020)

Super, danke. 
werde es morgen mal nachmessen. 
Der Tipp mit der Rechnung hilft mir nicht, habe die Vermutung dass einfach die falsche Größe geliefert wurde.


----------



## HaGeMo (9. April 2020)

Es gibt auf jedem Rahmen eine sogenannte Tech Box mit Plattform-Nummer und -Name, Größe etc. BEfindet sich in der Regel vorne oder hintern auf dem Sitzrohr.


----------



## el martn (9. April 2020)

Das ist aber die Größe nicht mit drin. Nur Plattform und Modelljahr.


----------



## Deeder (10. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
erst einmal schon vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Ich habe eben die Sitzrohr- und Oberrohrlänge gemessen (Zur Info: Es ist das Rad Canyon Neuron WMN AL 7.0 in Größe S) . Da ich abweichende Werte zu der Masstabelle habe, könnt ihr bitte einmal über die Bilder schauen, ob ich richtig gemessen habe?

Sitzrohrlänge: gemessen 440mm SOLL = IST
Oberrohrlänge: gemessen ca. 550mm, Soll 581mm (Oberrohrlänge XS sind 557mm) !! Wo muss hier wirklich genau zur Messung ansetzen?
Steuerrohr: gemessen 100mm SOLL = IST

Es irritiert mich besonders, dass das Steuerrohr passt, die 581mm fürs Oberrohr sehe ich jedoch beim besten Willen nicht!

Geometriedaten hier: https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mounta...n/neuron-wmn-al-7.0/2083.html#!accordions=0_1


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. April 2020)

Das mit dem Versenderscheiss werde ich nie verstehen...brauchst dann halt 'ne kleinere Freundin.


----------



## Deeder (14. April 2020)

Hi Robert, hast du denn vielleicht noch ein Tipp zur Vermessung ? Von wo nach wo muss ich genau das Oberrohr messen ? 
Das nächste Rad werde ich auch offline kaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. April 2020)

Deeder schrieb:


> Hi Robert, hast du denn vielleicht noch ein Tipp zur Vermessung ? ...


Beim Hersteller mal angefragt? Was sagt der?


----------



## filiale (14. April 2020)

Eventuell haben die die OR Länge mit 25% SAG gemessen, also wenn man draufsitzt. Du mißt im unbelasteten Zustand. Nur mal so als Idee.


----------



## 4mate (14. April 2020)

Deeder schrieb:


> Hi Robert, hast du denn vielleicht noch ein Tipp zur Vermessung ? Von wo nach wo muss ich genau das Oberrohr messen ?


An der oberen Kante Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr exakt Waagerecht.

Also besser zu zweit sein; so viele Arme hat eine Person nicht um gleichzeitig einen Meterstab und eine Wasserwaage zu halten und dann noch an 2 Stellen abzulesen, letzteres würde nicht mal mit extremem Silberblick möglich sein ? Weil es auf den Millimeter ankommt.

Vereinfacht wird alles wenn man zuvor die exakten Mitten von Steuer- & Sattelrohr deutlich anzeichnet


----------



## Aninaj (14. April 2020)

Deeder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze blöde Frage, aber ich habe eben einfach nicht die Rahmengrösse auf dem Neuron 2019 meiner Freundin finden können.
> Wo steht die Rahmengrösse auf dem Rahmen ?
> Das Rad hat sie erst 3 mal gefahren seit letztem Jahr September und es ist einfach zu klein...



Wie groß ist denn deine Freundin? Ich finde die Canyon Bikes auch immer recht kurz und obwohl ich die meisten anderen Rahmen in S fahre, würde ich bei Canyon immer zum M Rahmen greifen.

Ansonsten, wenn Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr zu S passen, wird es wohl ein S Rahmen sein. Das OR zu messen ist schwierig.


----------

